# wooden guide blocks????



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just read posts from you veterans about making wooden guide blocks for your band saws.
Care to elaborate on that one ????:shifty:


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*guides....*

I've made guide blocks for a bandsaw out of hard wood soaked in light oil....they work well, but do need replaceing frequently.....


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is there a particular wood species that works best?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Is there a particular wood species that works best?


I use maple or oak. Teak would probably be really good, too. I make lengths at a time and store them in a can of used motor oil. 
I keep mine adjusted gently touching the blade and just behind the gullet. If you religiously adjust them when you change blade widths, they will last a long time. 
The one exception is when using 1/8" blades. Those I bury in the guide. Then, they don't last as long.:no: But, just take them out and sand away the grooves.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's very cool, Gene.
Got any pic's of the one behind the gullet?

Light oil........... type? Mineral, veggie, auto????


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> That's very cool, Gene.
> Got any pic's of the one behind the gullet?
> 
> Light oil........... type? Mineral, veggie, auto????


No pics. Just adjust the blocks so that the front edge is just behind the curved areas between the teeth. You just want the teeth exposed.
Light oil like air tool oi,l or 3 In One, would probably soak in quicker. But I'm cheap and just soak them in old motor oil...it's free.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I make my own out of the hardest wood I have around.
What am I missing by not soaking them in oil?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

You are missing three things.

The mess
The lubrication
The nasty smell if you set them too close to the blade and they get hot.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> You are missing three things.
> 
> The mess
> The lubrication
> The nasty smell if you set them too close to the blade and they get hot.


Well, if you allow them to dry out first, there's no mess. Then you only get the lubrication from the oils that has soaked in. 
I run mine as close to the blade as I can. Never noticed any smells.
When you stop to think of it, there's no lubrication in ceramic or steel guides. So, soaking them in oil, like I do, may be unnecessary.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just put some on mine a month ago. No oil, so I'll try to let y'all know how they work. All I had on hand was poplar. So far, so good.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Try lignum Vitae. Already somewhat oily and hard


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How about persimmon, it is hard as Superman's knee caps and oily as the dickens already.


----------

